# Saturday Report



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

Today I could use any of following excuses as to why fishing was less than stellar.

1. shoelace broke
2. cat crossed my path
3. barometer rising 
4. water temps dropped 6 degrees
5. sunny day
6. too many boats

Well we did get about 9 cats up to 18 lbs and a big eel. 

So no excuses just a tough day. 

Capt Mike


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

lol....Murphy's Law.....


----------

